# Personal best trout!



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I caught my personal best trout yesterday. She weighed 5lb on the boga grip! Also caught another 4 pounder.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry the pictures sideways. I couldn't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice fish! You get a length?


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Which fly? -if that's an appropriate question....


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

No I didn't get a length but I'm guessing 25-26. Caught her on a clouser


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice job!! Good looking fish!


----------



## MONSTER369 (Dec 7, 2014)

Congrats Tight Lines!!!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice fish. Lots of work wading with the long rod blind casting with a big sinking fly.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice job and beautiful fish!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yup*



Bird said:


> Nice fish. Lots of work wading with the long rod blind casting with a big sinking fly.


No doubt. Gotta be young and strong to do that all day...


----------

